# Custom labels from Hetrick Honey Bees



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I second using Laura as a label supplier. I am currently dealing with her through e-mails and its been a pleasure. Will be placing an order next week for some labels!!


----------



## Jgabbert (Jun 2, 2012)

She did a nice job on my labels. Professional operation.


----------



## JRGN (Nov 27, 2011)

Have ordered from Laura, several times, you won't be disappointed. Jr.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Read her website....not taking any new customers.....


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I use her, too. Very satisfied. Glad I got in under the wire.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Could...would...someone please post examples of their labels. Thanks.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

LeonardS said:


> Read her website....not taking any new customers.....


She does my labels too, ditto cg3--Very satisfied and glad I'm one of her customers. I use #11.

http://www.hetrickhoneybees.com/label-designs.html


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ia6t1w6xgqbkr11/bluerib on pump.jpg


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, thank you to you all! I know my labels are nothing fancy, but I try really, really hard to treat people the way I want to be treated and to give them the best product possible. 

I'm sorry I had to back off the label work this year but I was totally surprised at the large number of people who responded to my ads last summer (which is a good thing ). I ended up neglecting my bees, and since I had planned an expansion this summer, I decided to keep my customer base level for the time being. Once I get my hive numbers established and organized, I hope to start taking on label customers again. 

I could get so much more done if I only didn't have to sleep.........

Laura


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> I could get so much more done if I only didn't have to sleep.........
> 
> Laura


LOL I second!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I'm taking orders from new customers, at least through the middle of March. I'll re-evaluate this once my beekeeping workload increases, but for now, please feel free to email me if you're in need of labels. [email protected] (Designs will be limited to those shown on my web site.)


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Outstanding customer service....... you'll be happy.........


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Ditto snl, I love doing business with Laura.

I had a table at a small flea/farmer's market last Saturday and it never fails, people ask where did I get those nice labels?


----------

